# Margate 2nd December - Try Again!



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Im meeting up with Kilkenny who won the new Hobie last weekend. Maybe the fish will decide to turn up tomorrow.
0600 at the boat ramp...
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Jake,

Might be up for it.

What's the address of the boat ramp?

What are the most likley targets?

Ash


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

After this morning's efforts the targets are immaterial. :?

But I have caught from there:

Squire, Bream, Flathead, Bonito, Tailor, Mackeral, Cod, Grinner, Catfish, Pike. Thats about it.

Its on Margate Parade, I think between Eveline and Mabel St, just south a block from the Humbybong Primary School.

You cant miss it, the boat ramp at the moment is surrounded by heavy machinery, they park the gear there overnight as they are "dressing" the beach with new sand.

Ken and I are there at 0600.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Good luck guys, still not been able to earn a leave pass yet. Have to breathe more CCA dust, cover fingers in paint, and hit fingers with hammer whilst enjoying watching blood flow from small wounds caused by rusty nails. Cant wait to play with my super circular saw, and teach the cockatoos and other pet birds some new words.

Again, wishing I could be there, and get some points up in the comp, but my dream run had to come to an end.

Reality is, I am trying to gain sufficient favour, to be directed to get a better kayak, the one I have has tick tick ants in the hull, and may fail :twisted:

Cheers all Andybear :lol:

Herewith edit: I can only hear the tick tick ants, when the transducer is plugged in.....funny about that :twisted:


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

andybear said:


> Good luck guys, still not been able to earn a leave pass yet. Have to breathe more CCA dust, cover fingers in paint, and hit fingers with hammer whilst enjoying watching blood flow from small wounds caused by rusty nails. Cant wait to play with my super circular saw, and teach the cockatoos and other pet birds some new words.
> 
> Again, wishing I could be there, and get some points up in the comp, but my dream run had to come to an end.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Sorry you cant make it though Andy.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Jake,

Hope you don't mind an extra starter.

If it was possible I would be strapping the yak to the roof as I typed.

Lure selection won't be easy with all those fish on offer :roll:

I'll make sure I am there before 6.00 - But don't wait around if I get lost I'll find somewhere to wet a line.

Ash


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Extra starters fully encouraged!


----------

